# First time abt's



## huskerfan1414 (Jan 1, 2014)

Gone in sixty seconds.  Wow thanks for the ideas all.













1504134_730925888368_143502914_n.jpg



__ huskerfan1414
__ Jan 1, 2014


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 1, 2014)

Was this made with the famous cheeseball?


----------



## huskerfan1414 (Jan 1, 2014)

It was not.  What was left of the cheeseball mysteriously disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  These were excellent though.  Whipped creme cheese, shredded cheddar, tonys cajun.  4 of them had pulled pork, 4 did not.  All wrapped in bacon.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Those look like professional appetizers! Nice job! Cheers! - Leah


----------

